# How can I force localized forearm and calve growth? GH? AAS? Site injections?



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been training for 6 years. I'm 5'8" 195 lbs 8% bf. and have tried 3 complete cycles of test, var, tbol. I'm happy with my results all around but my forearms and calves have plateaued no matter what I do. How can I force my forearms and calves to grow past their genetic potential? Would site injections of aas work? Or do I need GH site injections? (never tried GH I'm interested to learn though)


----------



## Joliver (Feb 3, 2014)

From my experience, site injection has been a bust.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok thanks..I will just use more isolation workouts.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2014)

joliver said:


> From my experience, site injection has been a bust.



This^^^. Site injections don't work.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2014)

Neither of those will work. Do farmer walks til u can't even hold a 25 lb db anymore. Twice a week and your forearms will grow.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha guys my forearms are big already I've done almost every forearm workout you can imagine that is me in my avi..(I'm not trying to sound like a conceited douche either..I <3 bb) What I'm trying to do is grow past my already maximized genetic potential..I'm 22. The IFBB pro at my old gym in Florida Swore my site injections even though yes, I've read numerous times they don't work. Although, How about growth hormone? ...I will take this to the GH section. Thank you guys!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 3, 2014)

find legit pharma grade MGF and igf DES.  thats your best shot.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2014)

I've personally never done site injections but I had friends from years ago that would. I had a roommate that was a very successful competitive Bodybuilder and would use water based steriods for site injections such as Winstrol and test suspension. Problem is I don't remember why, it was a long time ago!  LOL!!! I could always call him and ask. I  also remember him using Esiclene a couple of weeks prior to his shows. I know he never did it on his forearms though.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 3, 2014)

If site injections worked my right ass cheek would be twice the size of my left.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 3, 2014)

Colt....
I've always said the same thing.

Except....I would have huge delts


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> If site injections worked my right ass cheek would be twice the size of my left.



Two ml's of Synthol or Esiclene could temporarily make that happen if you like


----------



## riprockwell (Feb 3, 2014)

lol.  Yes site injections work if you are shooting synthol.  But on a serious note, I have read site injections to be a bust.  I seem to think my biceps got bigger by injecting IGF-DES in my biceps.  I got my calfs to grow nicely by going really heavy and blasting them 3 times a week as sore as they were and hitting a bicycle on the other days.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I've personally never done site injections but I had friends from years ago that would. I had a roommate that was a very successful competitive Bodybuilder and would use water based steriods for site injections such as Winstrol and test suspension. Problem is I don't remember why, it was a long time ago!  LOL!!! I could always call him and ask. I  also remember him using Esiclene a couple of weeks prior to his shows. I know he never did it on his forearms though.



wut? You shoot triceps bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> If site injections worked my right ass cheek would be twice the size of my left.



This is true. One thing I will say that I used to like about site injections when I used to give a damn about the size of my muscles was that the injection site would give you a spot to focus your mind on to really help develop a mind-muscle connection when training.  I used to have very stringy arms. I did bicep and tricep injections with a slin pin and lift later that day or the next day using that sore spot to focus on.  Maybe it worked, maybe it didn't. Definitely some broscience.  Which means I must conclude this post with "well it worked for me."


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> wut? You shoot triceps bro.



Ya I shoot triceps but just for mixing things up not for any specific reason. I do love it though lol. Gives me a nice plump pump for a couple days. But again the guys I was talking about only used water based compounds on their biceps, calves, and rear delts. A lot of them did it. What their reason was I don't remember.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 3, 2014)

Site injecting certain AAS will swell the muscle. TNE made it look like I was into synthol...big, weird, swollen muscles.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 4, 2014)

True I understand. I'm skeptical about the site injections myself which is why I've only ever tried the glutes


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 4, 2014)

No one really knows if these site injections work but most seem to think they do not work for the belief that the hormone is secreted into your blood stream via the endocrine system  regardless of the site injection and binds to the specific receptors to regulate gene expression (most obvious the gene for muscle growth). BUT the reason I brought it up was because an IFBB pro swore by its effectiveness..obviously this isn't a reliable source because he's clearly taking a **** load of gear but he does have experience. ALSO a thought I had was if you inject the hormone into the specific site, lets say biceps, it means the hormone is directly concentrated on that specific muscle for the period it takes to fully secrete into the blood stream..Therefore, wouldn't it also be possible to say more concentrated/direct signaling could stimulate more localized growth in a particular region where the hormone is initially being absorbed??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 4, 2014)

BiologicalChemist said:


> No one really knows if these site injections work but most seem to think they do not work for the belief that the hormone is secreted into your blood stream via the endocrine system  regardless of the site injection and binds to the specific receptors to regulate gene expression (most obvious the gene for muscle growth). BUT the reason I brought it up was because an IFBB pro swore by its effectiveness..obviously this isn't a reliable source because he's clearly taking a **** load of gear but he does have experience. ALSO a thought I had was if you inject the hormone into the specific site, lets say biceps, it means the hormone is directly concentrated on that specific muscle for the period it takes to fully secrete into the blood stream..Therefore, wouldn't it also be possible to say more concentrated/direct signaling could stimulate more localized growth in a particular region where the hormone is initially being absorbed??



I believe with pros and the tremendous amounts of gear involved get almost like a placebo effect or a synthol effect. Due to the shear volume of oil left in depot in a specific injection area, injection after injection, years long, etc the oil can almost artificially inflate the site but it takes tremendous amounts of volume (lower concern traction AAS might be better here), is not permanent and will fade with lack of injections and oil, and isn't muscle growth.


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 5, 2014)

My ass looks like a black chick's from site injections, lol!!


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 18, 2014)

So ive been injecting all of my gear in my  dick for no good reason.    Great.


----------



## bvs (Mar 18, 2014)

i have site injected peg mgf in my biceps and have noticed some localised growth. havent tried it with igf-1/igf-des but in theory it should be the same. if not, synthol


----------



## fitguy2012 (May 16, 2014)

Great thread


----------



## fitguy2012 (May 16, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Neither of those will work. Do farmer walks til u can't even hold a 25 lb db anymore. Twice a week and your forearms will grow.



Thanks for the tip..I've been struggling to build forearms for about a year now.. I did a quick search on google and you are right.. Everyone says Farmer Walks are amazing for forearm strength. I've never heard of them until today.. Damn I still have a lot to learn. Rep Added


----------



## Big Worm (May 16, 2014)

You must command them to grow. You never seen CT?


----------



## Get Some (May 16, 2014)

GH site injections are worthless because all exogenous gh finds its way to the liver where it is converted to IGF before it begins to work. IF you have exogenous (legit) IGF-1 then that will work for site injections because of the satellite receptors present. I can't say for sure about the concentration of the satellite receptors in the calves specifically, but I know there are a lot in the shoulder area.

Other than that, forcing oil deep into the muscle will cause the fibers to expand and grow. But this is a long and painful process. I would imagine nearly all of the Olympia guys put oil in their calves because it's just too hard a spot to get to grow big


----------



## JAXNY (May 16, 2014)

I'm gonna say site injections work because my ex girls cooch is ****in HUGE!!!


----------

